# سافر الي الامجاد السماوية نيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا ميخائيل مطران اسيوط



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*نقلا عن فيتو.....فارق الأنبا ميخائيل - مطران أسيوط، الحياة، الساعة الرابعة من عصر اليوم، داخل مستشفى رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل بأسيوط، عن عمر يناهز الـ 93 عامًا.*

*وكان الأنبا ميخائيل يعانى عدة أمراض وتعرض لوعكات صحية متكررة خلال الآونة الأخيرة، وسافر للخارج لتلقى العلاج أكثر من مرة، ونظرا لتكرار أزماته الصحية، كلف البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الأنبا يؤانس أسقف عام الخدمات ليكون مساعدًا لرعايه مطرانية أسيوط.*

*ويذكر أن الأنبا ميخائيل من مواليد 1921 بقرية "الرحمانية"، في "نجع حمادى " بمحافظة قنا ؛ ترهبن بدير الأنبا مقار وعمره أقل من عشرين سنة باسم متياس المقارى في 19 فبراير عام 1939؛ رسم مطران بيد البابا يوساب يوم 25 أغسطس 1946 وكان أصغر مطارنة الكنيسة آنذاك؛ وهو أكبر مطارنة الكنيسة حاليا ويلقب بعميد أساقفة الصعيد، وكذا يلقبه الأقباط بأسد الصعيد.*​


----------



## grges monir (23 نوفمبر 2014)

خسرت الارض وكسبت السماء شيخ مطارنة مصر
خسارة كبيرة للشعب القبطى وخصووصا اقباط الصعيد


----------



## aymonded (23 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام لك أبي الحبيب الذي كنت مثالاً للأمانة حاملاً موهبة الرعاية ولم تفارق إبروشيتك بل ارتبط بها ارتباطاً وصرت كوكب أمانة أمام أجيال أخيرة فقدت أمانتها ولم تحيا مثلك خدام أمين لكهنوت المسيح الرب، سلاماً لروحك الطاهرة بروح الله، ونياحاً لشخصك وسط الأمناء شهود المسيح القيامة والحياة، صلي لأجلنا دائماً كما كنت تفعل للجميع آمين​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لك أبي الحبيب الذي كنت مثالاً للأمانة حاملاً موهبة الرعاية ولم تفارق إبروشيتك بل ارتبط بها ارتباطاً وصرت كوكب أمانة أمام أجيال أخيرة فقدت أمانتها ولم تحيا مثلك خدام أمين لكهنوت المسيح الرب، سلاماً لروحك الطاهرة بروح الله، ونياحاً لشخصك وسط الأمناء شهود المسيح القيامة والحياة، صلي لأجلنا دائماً كما كنت تفعل للجميع آمين​



آمين آمين ..​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا يعزينا جميعا 
لفراق اسد الصعيد 
اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*نياحا لروحه فى فردوس النعيم*​


----------



## oesi no (23 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*الله ينيح روحك ياشيخ المطارنه اذكرنا امام عرش النعمه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

يتم الان تجهيز جسد سيدنا .. وسيتم اخذ بركتة في كنيسة الملاك بعد قليل حتي الصباح وسيتم الصلاة علي روحة الطاهرة الساعة 1 ظهرا في كنيسة الملاك و سوف يرئس الصلاة قداسة البابا المعظم الانبا تواضروس الثاني سوف يحضر قداستة غدا في الساعة 1 ظهرا ..





​


----------



## soso a (23 نوفمبر 2014)

الرب ينيح روحه 
اذكرنا امام عرش النعمه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*نقل عدد من القساوسة جثمان الأنباء ميخائيل أسقف *​أسيوط* من *​مستشفى​رئاسة* الملايكة التي لفظ فيها أنفاسه الأخيرة منذ قليل لكنيسة الملاك لانتظار مودعيه في لحظات رؤيته الأخيرة، وكان قد توفي الأنبا ميخائيل عن عمر يناهز 93 عامًا، بعد صراع مع المرض، ترددت خلالها الكثير من الشائعات حول وفاته.*
*يذكر أن الأنبا ميخائيل يطلق عليه عدة ألقاب منه: "شيخ مطارنة *​مصر*، وأسد الصعيد"، وهو من مواليد 1921، وترهبن بدير الأنبا مقار *​بوادي* النطرون *​باسم* الراهب متياس المقاري، وتدرج قسا ثم قمصا ثم أسقفا ثم مطرانا لمحافظة *​أسيوط​على​يد* البابا مكاريوس بطريرك *​الأقباط* الأرثوذكس رقم 114.*
*ولم يخرج الأنبا ميخائيل من أسيوط منذ 5 سنوات تقريبًا بسبب كبر سنه، وعاصر الأنبا ميخائيل 6 من بطاركة*​للكنيسة* القبطية، كما كان مرشحًا لتولي منصب قائم مقام البطريرك عقب وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك *​الأقباط*الأرثوذكس رقم 117 إلا أنه اعتذر لتدهور حالته الصحية.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2014)

Our Holy and Blessed father metropolitian His Eminence Anba Mikhael metropolit pf Assiut departed to the heavenly kingdom today 23/11/2014. After 75 years service in the Copic church. And 68 years as Metropolitian of Assiut in upper Egypt.. On behalf of His Grace Bishop Anba Abakir, the priests، deacons and people of the scandinavian countries Diocese, We regret sadness to H.H Pope Tawadros II and the whole Church, May his holy prayers be with us all and rest his holy soul in heaven.

رقد على رجاء القيامة ابينا الطوباوي المكرم القديس شيخ مطارنة كنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية، نيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا ميخائيل مطران كرسي اسيوط وتوابعها بعد خدمة دامت 75 عاما منها 68 عاما كمطران لكرسي اسيوط. اله السماء ينيح نفسه في فردوس النعيم ويعطينا نعمة ورحمة بصلواته وطلباته. وباسم ابينا حضرة صاحب النيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا اباكير اسقف كرسي الدول الاسكندنافية وكل كهنتنا وشمامسة وشعب الابراشية نقدم خالص العزاء لقداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا تواضروس الثاني وسائر الكنيسة.


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2014)

بالحقيقة الموت مُزعج، ولكن رائحة الاسم الصالح حُلوة.
لم نكن نرغب أن تنفصل عنا، غير أن العريس أَحَب منا إليك. وهو أحب إليك منّا.
فحين كنت في العالم إستنرت بالله كالمصباح، وأنرت من حولك، لهذا لم يجعل الموت جسدك البتول مُظلمًا، لأنه طمر في جسدك الطاهر العفة والنقاء، ففاح عطرك في السماء.
فإن حياة ونقاء هؤلاء تُحفظ مخفيّة كعظام القديسين الأنقياء.
فهنيأً للسماء بهذا الحجر الثمين، الذي بالحق قدّم لله طيباً فائقاً، فاقتني له عمراً نقياً مثمراً.


Bishop Anba Raphael


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

* قام عدد من الكهنة والقساوسة *بنقل* جثمان الأنبا ميخائيل - مطران *أسيوط الأقباط* الأرثوذكس الملقب بشيخ المطارنة؛ من مستشفى رئيس الملائكة؛ إلى كنيسة رئيس الملائكة الموجودة بشارع النميس أمام المستشفى مقر المطرانية.*

*وأدى ذلك لاحتشاد المواطنين بمحيط المستشفى والمطرانية إلى تعطيل حركة المرور نظرًا لتوافد الآلاف من*الأقباط* ومحبي الراحل.*

*وسوف تعلن مطرانية *أسيوط* خلال الساعات القادمة عن ترتيبات صلاة الجنازة؛ المقرر إقامتها غدًا.*

*جدير بالذكر أن نيافة الأنبا ميخائيل مطران أسيوط وشيخ مطارنة الكرازة المرقسية عن عمر يناهز 93 عاما قضى منهم 62 عاما مطرانا لأسيوط حيث تمت سيامته عام 1946 م.    *


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*ربنا ينيح روحه الطاهره وينفعنا بصلواته أمام عرش النعمه*
​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*الراحة الابدية اعطه يارب ونورك الدائم فليشرق عليه...*

*صلي لاجلنا يا ايها المطران الجليل...*


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين *


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*البابا  يترأس جنازة شيخ مطارنة مصر*

*البابا تواضروس يترأس جنازة شيخ مطارنة مصر

*
*



*​*  نقلا عن الفجر 	يترأس البابا تواضروس الثانى،  بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك  الكرازة المرقسية،   صﻻة الجنازة على جثمان اﻻنبا ميخائيل مطران اسيوط ،  وشيخ مطارنة مصر الذي  رحل اليوم فى تمام الساعة الواحدة من ظهر غدا  الاثنين بمكارنية اسيوط  لﻻقباط اﻻرثوذكس. 
  	و الجدير بالذكر أن الأنبا ميخائيل يُطلق عليه عدة ألقاب منها شيخ  مطارنة  مصر و أسد الصعيد و هو من مواليد 19 فبراير عام 1919 , وترهب بدير  الأنبا  مقار بوادي النطرون بإسم الراهب متياس المقاري وتدرج قسا ثم قمصاً  ثم  أسقفاً ثم مطراناً لمحافظة أسيوط بيد البابا مكاريوس بطريرك الأقباط   الأرثوذكس رقم 114.
  	  ولم يخرج الأنبا ميخائيل من أسيوط منذ 5 سنوات تقريباً بسبب سنه  الكبير ,  كما كان مرشحاً لتولي منصب قائم مقام البطريرك عقب وفاة البابا  شنودة  الثالث بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس رقم 117 إلا أنه إعتذر أيضاً لسنه  الكبير .
  	و عاصر الأنبا ميخائيل 6 من بطاركة الكنيسة القبطية وهم
  	1- البابا يوأنس التاسع عشر رقم 113
  	  2- البابا مكاريوس الثالث رقم 114
  	   3- البابا يوساب الثاني رقم 115
  	   4- البابا كيرلس السادس رقم 116
  	   5- البابا شنودة الثالث رقم 117
  	  6- البابا تواضروس الثاني رقم 118*


----------



## grges monir (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا ينيح روح شيخ مطارنة مصر 
علامة لن تتكرر مثل الانبا اثناسيوس مطران بنى سويف المتنيح


----------



## happy angel (24 نوفمبر 2014)

الرب ينيح روحه
اذكرنا امام عرش النعمه


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*ابونا متياس المقاري 
مثلث الرحمات انبا ميخائيل
الذي عاصر 7 من الاباء بطاركة الكنيسة القبطية وهم
1- البابا كيرلس الخامس رقم 112
2- البابا يوأنس التاسع عشر رقم 113
3- البابا مكاريوس الثالث رقم 114
4- البابا يوساب الثاني رقم 115
5- البابا كيرلس السادس رقم 116
6- البابا شنودة الثالث رقم 117
7- البابا تواضروس الثاني رقم 118​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه 

و يعزى أهل الصعيد كلاتهم*​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*الاثنين 24 نوفمبر 2014
متحدثا عن نيافة الانبا ميخائيل ، قداسة البابا: استقبلني هنا بما يليق بالمنصب الكنسى وأهداني صليبه ..
جاءت كلمات قداسة البابا في العظة التي ألقاها في جنازة المتنيح الأنبا ميخائيل مفعمة بالتقدير لشيخ المطارنة الجليل حيث أشار قداسته إلى الفضائل التي تمتع بها الأنبا ميخائيل مؤكدا على المعني الحقيقي للموت والحياة والسعادة من خلال سيرته العطرة 
وإلى ملخص الكلمة:
يعز علينا أن نودع هذا المطران الجليل ، أقدم مطارنة الكنيسة القبطية ، وكأننا نستمع إلى ذلك الصوت "تعالوا إلى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم ، عاش ناسكا وزاهدا فى كل أيام حياته ومن فضائله أنه كان محبا للنظام والتدقيق فى كل شئ ، كان صوتا للحق فى جرأة ومحبة على مستوى الكنيسة والمجتمع ، محبا للتعمير ، عمر النفوس واﻷماكن واﻷرض قام بتكريس الكثير من المكرسين والمكرسات الذين تعلموا منه وصاروا مكرسين بالكلية ...
لقد استقبلنى هنا في أسيوط بعد اختيارى للمنصب البابوى بإجﻻل يليق بالمنصب الكنسى وليس السن وأهدانى صليبه وأعطانى بعض النصائح الغالية ، كما انه بعد التنصيب كلمنى تليفونيا لمدة ساعة ونصف داعيا ومصليا لى لدرجة أننى وقفت طول مدة المكالمة من أجل حﻻوة الكلمات وروعة وصدق الصلوات والدعوات 
والموت يا أحبائي فى المفهوم اﻷرضى نهاية أما فى مفهوم السماء فهو بداية ، حياتنا مهما امتدت هى عبارة عن فرصة والسؤال: كيف نعيشها ؟! .. وفيما نقضيها ؟! .. أتعجب ممن يتصارعون على التراب طلبا للسعادة وأنبا ميخائيل عرف معنى السعادة الحقيقية والتى تكمن فى العطاء فعاش سعيدا وإن لم يأخذ شيئا أو يمتلك شيئا ..
وعقب عظة قداسة البابا تلا نيافة الأنبا يؤانس المشرف على إيبارشية أسيوط وصية المتنيح الأنبا ميخائيل والتي طلب فيها أن يدفن في دير السيدة العذراء بدرنكة ، وألا يزيد نعيه عن 50 كلمة ، كما أوصى الراغبين في نشر كلمات تعزية في الصحف بأن يستبدلوا ذلك بالتبرع بالمبالغ التي كانوا سينفقونها في هذا الأمر لفقراء أسيوط ،
وفي الوقت ذاته أشار نيافة الأنبا يوأنس إلى أن نيافة الأنبا ميخائيل طوال فترة ظهورات السيدة العذراء بأسيوط كان يوميا يرفع صلوات الشكر لله ويصنع ميطانيات كثيرة .. وأنه كان معتادا أن يذهب كل يوم أربعاء إلى دير السيدة العذراء بدرنكة لأنه ترهب يوم أربعاء .. 
يذكر أن أول زيارة قام بها قداسة البابا تواضروس الثاني عقب جلوسه على الكرسي المرقسي كانت لنيافة الأنبا ميخائيل بمقر المطرانية بأسيوط تقديرا من قداسته لهذا الأب المطران الجليل.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*بالصور..هذا ما اوصى به الانبا ميخائيل قبل رحيله
*​*



تلى  الأنبا يوأنس القائم بأعمال مطرانية أسيوط خلفًا للأنبا ميخائيل مطران  أسيوط للأقباط الأرثوذكس وصية الأنبا ميخائيل، وذلك بعد انتهاء صلوات  الجنازة التي ترأسها البابا تواضروس بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية.
وأشار أن من بين الوصايا أن يُدفن مباشرة بعد موته وألا يزيد نعيه عن 50  كلمة حفاظًا على أموال الكنيسة وألا ينشر له أي شخص نعى بالأهرام ويتم  التبرع بالمبالغ لصالح فقراء الكنيسة وأن يتم دفنه فى دير السيدة العذراء  بكنيسته بالدير.نقلا عن التحرير









*


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2014)

شخصية نادرا ما تتكرر
السؤال هنا
من يخلف هذا العملاق
المقارنة هتبقى ظالمة للغاية


----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2014)

اذكر مصر ياسيدنا امام عرش النعمه​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2014)

أحب بس اقولكم لا تتعجبوا من اليوم لما تلاقوا معجزات هاتنهال علينا زي المطرة من كل مُحبيه، وهاتلاقوها منقول شكلها من كتب كتير، اصل الموضة دلوقتي أن اي حد يتنيح لازم تطلع له كتب معجزات وخلاص، مش بيبصوا على الشخصية علشان يعيشوا زي إيمانها وبساطتها، لأن اللي هايفضل يكتب معجزات عنه ظلم سيرته فعلاًُ، لأن نهاية سيرته عطرة أتمنى مش حد يفسد الصورة بكلام يلفت النظر لمعجزات لا تظهر قوة المثال الذي تركه لنا، بل اتمنى أن الكل يركز على شخصيته وبساطة رحيله الهادئ لنتعلم نعيش احنا الحياة بهذه الصورة، المعجزات مش هي اللي هاتعيشنا، أحنا اللي عايزين نتغير ونعيش بقى وكفاية كلام في كلام يخلينا نفتخر بالناس ونقول الله الله، واحنا لا بتعيش ولا بنعمل حاجة خالص... وعجبي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 نوفمبر 2014)

عدد   كبير جدا جدا جدا  من اساقفة ورهبان وكهنة    الكرازة المرقسية     تلامسوا مع الانبا ميخائيل ..
فالعديد منهم خريجى كليات جامعة أسيوط  فى  سبعينيات وثمانينيات    القرن الماضى   حيث كانت اسيوط عاصمة الصعيد   والجامعة الوحيدة  الام فى الاقليم - وكل ما نشأ  بالاقليم من جامعات  -ف وليدة لجامعة اسيوط..  
فأغلب  رجال الكنيسة  حاليا ممن لهم جذور عائلية صعيدية  عاشوا بعض شهور او سنين شبابهم   فى كليات جامعة اسيوط وبالتالى  تلامسوا مع مطران اسيوط  الاشهر   - * "الانبا ميخائيل" *  ...ولعل منهم العديد   ممن  تبلورت لديهم افكار الاتجاه  إلى  ولوج  سلك النشاط  الكنسي   الاكليريكى ... فى رحاب    *الانبا ميخائيل *- ذلك الرجل  البسيط فى مظهره بساطة مبالغا فيها     ..ـ العملاق فى ملكاته  العقلية والفكرية  بقدر    لا   نتوقع ان يضاهييه   فيه احد   فى الحاضر القريب.
+++++++++++      
*تمييز الانبا ميخائيل    بالاتى *
1- الالتزام  المتزمت  بالمواعيد  الى حد   الدكتاتورية  - دكتاتورية تنظيم الوقت ...وكان  حاسما جدا جدا  فى ذلك... 
فالعظة التى يلقيها  جميع العاملين معه  من وعاظ ومكرسين وكهنة  او كهنة ضيوف لا يمكن ان تزيد    بحال من الاحوال  عن  25 دقيقة لا تزيد ولا تنقص-  وشعاره  ان لم ينجح الواعظ   فى  بلورة افكاره واتمام عظته خلال المدة المقررة فأى  زيادة فى الوقت سيكون لها من الاضرار اكثر مما لها من الفوائد.

2- مواعيد بدايات القداسات المعلنة ومواعيد انتهاء القداسات  تتم بايقاع عسكرى  منظبط  جدا    فالمواعيد المعلنة      بكنائس المطرانية تسير  بتدقيق والتزام عسكرى ممكن ان اردت ان تضبط عليه  ساعة القاهرة   التى   تذيع دقاتها الاذاعة المصرية   ...   
وليس عند *"المــطـــــــــــــــران"*   مانع   ان   يوجه  تأنيب    صارم للمتسبب فى تأخير انصراف  الناس اخر القداس  او اخر العظة......  
 فآكتشف الناس انه  وهو المطران المتفرغ لله يحترم التزامات الناس  وارتباطاتهم..

3-  الانبا ميخائيل   له مدرسته   فى   الوعظ القبطى - حتى تكاد تعرف الواعظ  الاسيوطى من غيره-  
فالمطران القوى الانبا ميخائيل     يحضر أغلب العظات بنفسه او يتابعها عبر وسائل  التكنولوجيا الصوتية فى ربوع ايبارشيته مترامية الاطراف     وهو يوجه أو يأمر  الواعظ ان يحسن  إنتقاء الفاظ عظته  واضحة منتقاه   فى تهذبها وفصاحتها وبيانها .. لا لبس فيها  ..ولا لفظ سوقي و لا  لفظ دارج فيها  . ولا لفظ خارج ...ولا يجوز ان يستعمل نكته   او دعابة  او عبارات  تشتت انتباه الناس او  تتعارض مع مهابة الكنيسة ...:   ولا يجوز  التطرق للامور  الشخصية   ولا السياسات لا من قريب ولا من بعيد.ولو تلميحا   .  بل* {المنبر  للرب ومن الرب  -  منبر   الوعظ للرب  فقط}.*.....  ولابد   للواعظ خصوصا   لو كان من العاملين   خارج الايبارشية   ان  يقابل المطران  مقابلة شخصية عقب القاء العظة - ليقدم له المطران توجيههاته الخاصة ....وتفتحت عينا العبد لله   كاتب هذه السطور - لاجد اطباء وصيادلة واساتذة جامعات ورواد فى مجال التربية والتعليم يقفون امام المطران الجبار  وقفة التلميذ   الطفل   امام   معلمه العملاق   يستمع  ويقبل النصح والتوجيه وربما التوبيخ  اذا لزم الامر - يقبله قبول  الابن الخاضع لتوجيههات لا  اقول ابيه  بل جده..
4- كان مطرانا مميزا جدا جدا جدا فى زهده العجيب  فكان يتخللي  فى تحركاته الكنيسية عن مواكب  والحان  ومظاهر  ودق اجراس - كلها مشروعه  وقانونية   لتحركات وزيارات المطران  وكان يدخل الى هيكل الكنائس من ابواب جانبية وممرات خصوصية فى صمت  وهدؤء   فنفاجأ   به فى زى متواضع يلبس  الوف الفلاحين المصريين والرهبان الاقباط امثاله - وكان يرفض   ان يقبل من احد ميطانية ـ السجود امام  روح الله الحال والعامل فى الاسقف بحكم  وضعه الكهنوتى ...وكثيرا ما يرفض  ان يقبل احد ايديه  تماما ويكتفي بمداعبة زائريه ومحبيه بطرقه خفيفة من صليب اليد الذي يبارك به الشعب على رؤسهم ...
وكان نظير ذلك مهابا جدا جدا   وغالبا ما ترتعد فرائصك   عندما يقترب دورك فى الصف الطويل   لتسلم عليه عقب القداس الالهى ..امام الهيكل

5-كان رحمه الله   لا يأخذ  قرارات متســـــرعة ابدا  - فإن  اخــــــــذ القـــــــرار   واصدار منشورا مكتوبا  بالقرار...  فمن المحال من محال المحــال  ان يرجع فى   قراراته   ابدا - طوال   30 سنة  لا ازذكر  ولا  اكاد ابدا   اراه رجع فى قرار  ابدا .

6-  كنت بشخصي الضعيف وبعيناى هاتان  - من اقرب المتربصين الفاحصين   الانوار الربانية التى كانت تنبلج على كنيسة مارمرقس  طوال 4 شهور سبتمبر واكتوبر ونوفمبر وجزء من ديسمبر  2001  واعتليت مبنى   مقارب جدا  لسطح وقبة الكنيسة  المرقسية باسيوط    ...ومع الانوار  الساطعة العجيبة  كنت ارى  على الجدار الخارجى للقبة الرئيسية : "خيالا  وظلا "   لراهب يسجد الى الارض بكل خشوع   ويقوم ليقف  ليعود   لــيسجد   وينكفئ على وجهه  ثم يعود ليقف ويرسم الصليب على هامته ....
لم يكن الراهب الذى يعمل ميطانيات  سوى  * المطران الجبار الانبا ميخائيل    اسد الصعيد * 
رحمه الله برحمته الواسعه   وعوض كنيستنا الصابرة الصامدة  المجاهدة  عنه بخير منه ...  ونفعنا بصلاواته وطلباته فى المكان الذى  هرب منه الحزن والكآبة   والتنهد ووجع القلب     .ولربنا السبح دائما . أمين


----------

